# I have a question about a light.



## Aquanewbie (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi, I have a 72" coralife light I don't know too much about it, it has 3 150 watt hqi metal halide ballasts. I'm looking to sell it, it's in great condition. I got it through work and don't know much about fish tanks but I called aquariums west and the guy said it goes for 2200 new. Also I have 3 48" fixtures, fluorescent 54 watt. They fit 2 lights. And I have a 165 watt viaAqua water pump. Any advice with these would be a big help, they were partmof a 300 gallon tank. Thanks! And sorry if this is the wrong section


----------

